# Digital Camera



## vipul2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey friends, want to buy sony digital camera online in between 5,000 to 10,000 can you suggest me some good online shopping website?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2012)

I think WX7 and H50 r good choices


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 7, 2012)

Sony H70 would be the best option in that budget.
H50 have been discontinued a long time back.
Even finding H70 now may also be difficult.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2012)

oops I am sorry ..yes h70 is a better choice


----------

